# Lack of 4k content can be a threat for 4k TV buying?



## utsav bhandari (Feb 14, 2013)

How many of you believe that lacking 4k contents in the industry can be a real threat for 4k TV buyers? And is it wise enough to purchase 4k TV even after knowing that majority of 4k content is still restricted to production houses? Please share your views on this.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

All 4k tv's come with some sort of upscaling engine, it won't look that bad, the threat is the price, if a 4k TV costs more than a car, then well


----------



## Ankit Omar (Feb 19, 2013)

Of course lack of 4K content is one of the threats, but as of now humongous prices are also a major one for both Sony and LG ultra HD models.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> All 4k tv's come with some sort of upscaling engine, it won't look that bad, the threat is the price, if a 4k TV costs more than a car, then well


The cost of 4K TVs will definitely go down after some time, as is the case with any new technology.  I will predict that the prices for 4K TVs in the 55 inch range will go down to only about 2 lakhs within 3 years or so.  Yes, 2 lakhs is still a lot of money, but it's still a pittance compared to the 17 or so lakhs from current sets.  Also keep in mind that the 17 lakh 84 inch TVs are priced as such mostly due to their absurdly large panels.  Case in point: the 65 inch LM6200 is 3.75 lakhs, but the 55LM9600 is only 3 lakh.  The LM9600 has a lot more features (full nano LED, dual core processor, etc) and is only 10 inches smaller than the 65LM6200, but the 65LM6200 is still 0.75 lakh more expensive.  This means the size of the panel took up the majority of the cost for the 65LM6200.  The cost of a panel increases exponentially as the size of the panel increases.LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 19, 2013)

Why worry about something that you have nothing to do with ? 

It's like worrying about the fact Bugatti Veyron gives only 3 kmpl mileage .


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ Agreed. Also, whenever a new tech comes, prices will be insane. May take some to normalize the price.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

BY normalize, I can bet until you can buy a 4k TV for a 50k'ish price, it will sell even less than Vertu phones.


----------



## utsav bhandari (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> All 4k tv's come with some sort of upscaling engine, it won't look that bad, the threat is the price, if a 4k TV costs more than a car, then well


Thanks for your reply so you believe that lack of content is not a threat and only price is the major one? Though I agree price is the big one but wondering about the availability of 4K content though.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

utsav bhandari said:


> Thanks for your reply so you believe that lack of content is not a threat and only price is the major one? Though I agree price is the big one but wondering about the availability of 4K content though.


If you can afford a 15lakh TV you sure can acquire 4k content, but yes, the availability is very low as well, for me 4k won't make much sense unless I can:
A. Watch football in 4k on it.
OR
B. Get 4k movies for around 1.5-2k.

I don't see A happening in India before 2018 or 2020, B could be achieved by 2016.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 19, 2013)

It is in its nacent stages, give it some time. However the bigger problem is that most modern households are small with 32 and 42 inches making the bulk of TV purchases. I do not know how they plan to sell the bigger sets on which 4k can be better appreciated.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 19, 2013)

We don't have proper HD (1080p) contents available right now. Why are you guys talking about 4K?


----------



## sachiv (Feb 20, 2013)

To some extent we can say that lack of 4k content and price of the 4k tv can become a hurdle in the purchase of 4k tv sets but still hope is there like recently i heard that japanese government plans to decide world's first 4k tv broadcasts almost by july of next year. Japan can be considered a step ahead on this 4k content revolution and it is also truth that it is something that cannot be achieved overnight.


----------



## munish51 (Feb 20, 2013)

sachiv said:


> To some extent we can say that lack of 4k content and price of the 4k tv can become a hurdle in the purchase of 4k tv sets but still hope is there like recently i heard that japanese government plans to decide world's first 4k tv broadcasts almost by july of next year. Japan can be considered a step ahead on this 4k content revolution and it is also truth that it is something that cannot be achieved overnight.



yes you are right..even i heard that 2014 FIFA world cup will be broadcast live from brazil to japanese viewers in full 4k resolution. It shows that revolution in 4k content is starting to take small forward steps and in future if the demand of 4k content will increase then it will also help to improve the advancement of the broadcasting technology.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

munish51 said:


> yes you are right..even i heard that 2014 FIFA world cup will be broadcast live from brazil to japanese viewers in full 4k resolution. It shows that revolution in 4k content is starting to take small forward steps and in future if the demand of 4k content will increase then it will also help to improve the advancement of the broadcasting technology.


Japan>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>India.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 20, 2013)

It is not so much about the content as it is about availability.

For example people still buy a HDTV in India, more so because it is not so expensive anymore rather than to watch Blu-rays on it. Although luckily we have a few HD channels. Although my personal reason was to play HD games on the PS3.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Sarath said:


> It is not so much about the content as it is about availability.
> 
> For example people still buy a HDTV in India, *more so because it is expensive* rather than to watch Blu-rays on it. Although luckily we have a few HD channels.


True, its sort of a status symbol now, we are the only family among all the families I know who does not own a HDTV


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Feb 22, 2013)

Sarath said:


> It is not so much about the content as it is about availability.
> 
> For example people still buy a HDTV in India, more so because it is not so expensive anymore rather than to watch Blu-rays on it. Although luckily we have a few HD channels. Although my personal reason was to play HD games on the PS3.



How about playing insane PC games at 4K resolution?  ALSO, I think another thing people have forgotten about is the next generation console, namely the PS4 and the Xbox 720.  They will be releasing fairly soon (sometime this year or the next), and I am 100% sure that games on these consoles will be made to support 4K resolutions.  Imagine playing a game with 4K worth of details!  WHAT!  My mind is blown just thinking about it.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Feb 22, 2013)

sachiv said:


> To some extent we can say that lack of 4k content and price of the 4k tv can become a hurdle in the purchase of 4k tv sets but still hope is there like recently i heard that japanese government plans to decide world's first 4k tv broadcasts almost by july of next year. Japan can be considered a step ahead on this 4k content revolution and it is also truth that it is something that cannot be achieved overnight.



I wouldn't be fooled by announcements like these. Can you imagine the level of upgrade the current broadcasting networks will need to handle 4K transmissions? Its highly unlikely in my humble opinion.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> BY normalize, I can bet until you can buy a 4k TV for a 50k'ish price, it will sell even less than Vertu phones.



Interesting that you mention Vertu - it is really a curious experience to see how people think when they hear about Smartphones vs Smart TVs.

With apologies to The Joker (*www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0AXgaFqEas)  -

Tell people that you offer a Smartphone that had an 8 core processor, 1920X1080 pixel HD screen, 45 MP camera, access to a billion apps, and that it costs 75,000, and they will line up all night to buy it.

Tell them you have a Smart TV that has a an 84 inch screen and offers 4K resolution in addition to a thousand apps - and all hell breaks loose! WHY the heck should anyone need a Smart TV - they will ask? 

On a more sober note, why would you expect an 84 inch Ultra HD TV to ""reasonably"" cost only 50K, when you do not bat an eyelid before buying a smartphone for more than that amount? TVs more than double that amount are selling in THOUSANDS on a daily basis.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> Interesting that you mention Vertu - it is really a curious experience to see how people think when they hear about Smartphones vs Smart TVs.
> 
> With apologies to The Joker (*www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0AXgaFqEas)  -
> 
> ...


Lets see now, how much an average smartphone costs these days? 15k(anything less will net you worthless stuff). top end smartphone go for 36k(Sony Xperia Z), so that's 2.4 times, so what is the average price for a good TV now a days? 50k sounds ok? Lets make it 100k. 2.4x100k=2.4lakh correct? The avg price for a 4k TV now is 17 lakh, or if a highly doubted, controversial site is to believed its 10lakh, see my point?

Even the richest of people in India won't pay more than a lakh or two for a TV, even then maybe only as a status symbol, normal people tend to value stuff like Jewelry, Cars, Property a lot more than a TV.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 25, 2013)

since when has been a "lack of content" been a deterrent against buying TV's?

do we have 3D content? do we even have HD content, to enjoy on our new 40 inch plasma tv's?

morons will buy it, morons with money and no common sense.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Feb 26, 2013)

tkin said:


> Lets see now, how much an average smartphone costs these days? 15k(anything less will net you worthless stuff). top end smartphone go for 36k(Sony Xperia Z), so that's 2.4 times, so what is the average price for a good TV now a days? 50k sounds ok? Lets make it 100k. 2.4x100k=2.4lakh correct? The avg price for a 4k TV now is 17 lakh, or if a highly doubted, controversial site is to believed its 10lakh, see my point?
> 
> Even the richest of people in India won't pay more than a lakh or two for a TV, even then maybe only as a status symbol, normal people tend to value stuff like Jewelry, Cars, Property a lot more than a TV.



Of course, this argue only applies at the present moment while 4K TVs are still priced the way they are.  However, given a few years, 4K TVs will become ubiquitous.  It'll follow the same trend as the first plasma or HD TVs back when they first debuted.  Now good HD TVs are a dime a dozen for only a fraction of the cost of when they first came out.  Given time, 4K TVs will pick up, and many people will be buying them.  Right now, these TVs are only meant to be purchased by the super rich or the extreme TV enthusiasts who have the money to spare.  It's not meant for the masses just yet.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## doom2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

Absence of native 4k content is just one part of the story, but there are more fundamental issues such as content shot in native 4k,cost factor,transmission woes and so on...

Read this article:High-definition TV: Difference Engine: Ne plus ultra | The Economist

Source: Digit Mag


----------

